# Ice jigs must haves



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

We havn't really got this one going this year so I thought I would ask. If you could only have 3 jigs what would they be? You know the ones that you just don't feel confident if you don't have an ample supply of colors and numbers of in the tackle box.

Mine are:
Genz worms
Buckshots
Rap Jigs
if I could have a fourth it would be a genz bug

What are yours.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Here are the three lures I use the most.

1. Buckshot 
2. Fatboy
3. Jigging Rap

I have some genz bugs, but haven't much luck with them. I have tried them for jiggin with wax worms without much success. What do you use them for?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

1. Genz Worms
2. Rat Finkie's (can't remeber who makes them)
3. Jiggin Raps 
4. Chubby Darter
5. Any small leadhead jig

I am starting to use some of the plastics a little more with some success. I dunno if this is the answer of the future, but i see alot more guys using them.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

1. Buckshot w/ glow treble
2. Frost spoon
3. Gold Genz


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Buck Shot
Genz worm 
Nils baby shad
Plain ol' treble hook!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Flyers
Whistlers
Genz worms & fatboys


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

holmsvc
I use the genz bug when the perch bite is real light. I T-bone a couple of waxies in there and it hangs at a 45 degree angle. Since perch have a horizontal bite the angle helps. I like them on small diameter braid with a spring bobber. If I am marking fish wtih the vex I will set the hook on the slightest twitch I see with the spring bobber. Seems to help me on those days


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Genz Worm (glow red or gold)
Buckshot (gold) with drop hook
Fat Boy (white)


----------



## ice man (Feb 4, 2006)

My favorite are:

1. Buckshot 
2. Flyers
3. Some type of tear drop

I have a question what is a fatboy?


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

1.tear drop(green/glow)
2.genz bug
3.flier(pink/glows red)


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

genz worms or fatboys.

green/white or pink/red + glowing always pays off for me usually.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's my arsenal...
1.Hali
2.Forage Minnow
3. Genz Worm


----------



## mallykiller (Mar 28, 2005)

1.genz worm(glow green)
2.chubby darter
3.buckshot(perch/silver)


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

1- plain bronze hook size 6 
2- small split shot
3- fathead minnow

thats all i need for bait to catch some fish


----------



## zpoehler (Dec 2, 2005)

1) Angel Eye Jr. (gold during day/pink or red glow for night)
2) Northland Forage Minnow 1/32 spoon (tipped w/ minnow head for crappies or wax worms for bluegills)
3) Plain hook 6 to 10 inches off bottom


----------



## method (Dec 5, 2006)

1. Red glow buckshot
2. White/pink lunar grub

Don't really have a 3rd must have. Probably a blue glow frostee, but I haven't played with that enough to be absolutely sold. I have used lunar grubs for years and I pretty much have one rod with one on all season long. I use it every time I go out, and it rarely fails me.

-Mike


----------

